#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE seat allotment 2012 | AIEEE exam seat allotment 2012

## nikii.ja

The first round of seat allotment will be displayed on June 27, 2012, on the website www.ccb.nic.in

Individual allotment letters will not be sent to the candidates.

All the candidates who get an allotment will report in person to any one of the Reporting Centers, failing which their seat allotment shall stand cancelled. Also, they will not be considered for further rounds of seat allotment, except for Spot Round for which they have to register afresh during August 3 - 6, 2012.


Candidates will produce all the relevant certificates in original for verification, signed printout of locked choices and provisional allotment letter printed from the web site, when they report to the Reporting Center.


Proof of payment of initial fee of Rs. 35,000/- (for OP, OPPH, OBC, OBCPH, OM and OMPH candidates)/Rs. 25,000/- (for SC, SCPH, ST and STPH candidates) is to be produced at the time of reporting. The fee can be paid through any one of following modes: (i) Online payment using Debit/Credit card, (ii) NEFT (iii) e-challan and (iv) Demand Draft. The demand draft should be drawn in favor of Chairman, CCB-2012, payable at Rourkela. If the fee is paid in the form of Demand Draft, the same shall be produced at the time of reporting. For spot round fee is Rs. 45,000/- (for OP, OPPH, OBC, OBCPH, OM and OMPH candidates)/Rs. 40,000/-(for SC, SCPH, ST and STPH candidates) and the mode of payment is through Demand Draft only.


Candidates shall, at this point, indicate their willingness to be considered for all of their higher preference choices (across the institutes) during further rounds of seat allotment (Option I) OR choose to remain within the institute allotted to them for consideration of higher choices within the institute (Option II), OR choose to remain with the institute and branch allotted to them (Option III).


A provisional admission letter will be issued to the candidates at the Reporting Center after the fees are paid, and all certificates/credentials are found in order.


Some of the institutions and branches have, as given in Section 6.3, additional restrictions on qualifications, age, gender and categories. Candidates are advised to ensure themselves that they satisfy all the additional criteria before they fill in their choices for these branches/institutes. CCB will not be responsible for any errors/misjudgments on the part of the candidates.


The second round of allotment will be displayed on July 5, 2012, and the third round of allotment on July 12, 2012.


Candidates at any stage before July 30, 2012 can approach the Reporting Center, where they had initially reported, to withdraw from the CCB-2012 counseling process and also to initiate the process of refund of initial fee (admissible amount) paid by them.Option I and Option II candidates will forfeit their claim on seats allotted to them in earlier rounds, if they are allotted other seats against their higher preference choices during subsequent rounds.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure - Online Registration, Choice Filling, Seat Allotment AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps AIEEE 2012 Online Seat Allotment |AIEEE 2012 online seat allocation Can I get a seat in any of the institution after scoring 97 marks in AIEEE 2012 Can I get a seat in any of the institution after scoring 48 marks in AIEEE 2012

----------

